# We need help with RCA DRC 277 DVD Player



## Phules_Zone (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello all

I'm posting this on behalf of a relative. Anyway they have the RCA DRC 277 DVD Player which they got 3 to 4 months ago at XSCargo store. They have not used the machine much but are now getting a message stating "No Disk" when they put one disk in the machine.XSCargo only had 30 day warranty on the item, which they are past that. Is there a way to fix this problem with the machine? 


RCA DRC 277 DVD Player 

Dolby Digital Setup - Dynamic

Preferences Set up
Audio - English
Subtitles - Off
Disk Menu - English
Password - Blank

TV Display PS - Normal/PS
Angle Mark - On
Langulage - English
HDMI Set Up - 1080i
HDMI Audio - PCM


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Are the disks commercial or copies ? If the disks are copies it comes down to how the disks are formated and at what speed they were written in.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Try a firmware update. Firmware updates can be done through the ethernet port therefore you don't need the disk reader to work. I don't know if this is a definite solution but it might be and the update needs to be done anyway.

How can anything only have a 30 day warranty? Do you mean a 30 day return policy back to the retailer? If this is the case and the firmware update does not work then call RCA for an RMA number.


----------

